# FreeBSD 8.1/7.3 vm.pmap kernel local race condition



## bryn1u (Sep 7, 2010)

Next bug in freebsd ? 

http://securityreason.com/securityalert/7733

Topic : 	
FreeBSD 8.1/7.3 vm.pmap kernel local race condition

Arrow  SecurityAlert : 7733
Arrow  CVE : CVE-GENERIC
Arrow  SecurityRisk : Medium  Security Risk Medium  (About)
Arrow  Remote Exploit : No
Arrow  Local Exploit : Yes
Arrow  Victim interaction required : No
Arrow  Exploit Available : Yes
Arrow  Credit : Maksymilian Arciemowicz

No solutions on this exploit ?


----------



## Sfynx (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this a working exploit? I haven't yet seen any security update relating to this.


----------



## expl (Oct 29, 2010)

Its possible to crash the kernel if you have access to several users running "fork() bombs".


----------

